# How much should I pay for this bike? 2008 Marin Quake 7.3



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm meeting a guy tomorrow and he's selling a 2008 Marin Quake 7.3 for $1,500. He's ridden the bike twice ever. It's literally brand new. I looked online and the msrp is almost $4,500 new.

Is he selling this so cheap because it's outdated or what? Do you think it's a good deal? Again, it's literally brand new.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

not enough info. have you seen the bike? people will say brand new all the time, doesn't actually mean that it has 0 wear tear. Without knowing the build spec, or seeing the condition, the price is low because old bike and probably just wasting space


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a link. Hold on. He works at a bike shop but it's his own personal bike


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

pizon said:


> not enough info. have you seen the bike? people will say brand new all the time, doesn't actually mean that it has 0 wear tear. Without knowing the build spec, or seeing the condition, the price is low because old bike and probably just wasting space


Here's a link: DOWNHILL/ALL MOUNTAIN BIKE 2008 MARIN QUAKE 7.3 (LIKE BRAND NEW)


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

looks legit. if you like it when you check it out id say go for it


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

save another $500 and get something more up to date , just sayin..


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

pizon said:


> looks legit. if you like it when you check it out id say go for it


You think it seems like a good price?


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

depends on condition - i think the price might be a bit much considering its an 08, and the add does not specify exact build specs. as dubber said up there you can get decent specked dh rig for another 500 from like 1-2 years ago. If the guy is a mechanic and does a full service on the bike, then it could be reasonable.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

im assuming you are in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania 
2011 Trek Session 8 Downhill size small - Pinkbike - 2011 Trek Session 8
2012 giant reign sx - Pinkbike - 2012 reign
both 2 gs


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

pizon said:


> im assuming you are in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania
> 2011 Trek Session 8 Downhill size small - Pinkbike - 2011 Trek Session 8
> 2012 giant reign sx - Pinkbike - 2012 reign
> both 2 gs


I've seen the one. I'm not strictly downhill though. You're making me second guess now. haha.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Check the frame for cracks and dents, if it looks worn, id say pass it up. If it looks really good, like one or two scratches, brand new looking, ask him if he serviced it, and then decide. If he serviced it a lot, and it looks almost new, id do it. If it looks somewhat ridden or worn, pass it up.

Also, never hurts to try to get him to drop the price a hundred or two.


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

Moosey said:


> Check the frame for cracks and dents, if it looks worn, id say pass it up. If it looks really good, like one or two scratches, brand new looking, ask him if he serviced it, and then decide. If he serviced it a lot, and it looks almost new, id do it. If it looks somewhat ridden or worn, pass it up.
> 
> Also, never hurts to try to get him to drop the price a hundred or two.


He told me he bought it 3 years ago brand new and has ridden it twice. He works at a bike store and said "my bikes are always well kept and dialed in".

I guess I'll find out. Thanks for the advice man.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

if its all stock, you can always try to use that as an excuse to bargain... 2008 drivetrain - ppff im gonna have to replace all that, how about you take 200 off sorta deal


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

pizon said:


> if its all stock, you can always try to use that as an excuse to bargain... 2008 drivetrain - ppff im gonna have to replace all that, how about you take 200 off sorta deal


Well I asked him if it was all stock and he said pretty much. Then he said he changed the tires, grips, bars, pedals, and brake pads. Does that make sense if he's only rode it twice? Do people change those right off the bat?


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah, tires + bars + grips + pedals are personal preference/fit items. brake pads are just normal maintenance item.


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

alright. well with those things added and if the condition is what he says it is, this may not be too bad of a deal.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

If your not strictly downhill then things change. Isn't that quake a tank to pedal around ? I know nothing about them but if you want to pedal around you can find a lot better IMO.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

i heard their suspension design allows for easy pedaling, but who knows. when i was reading reviews for morewood makulu, everyone raved about its pedaling. bullocks i though, its 8' travel with 40% sag. gave mine a testride, thing doesn't bob at all. so you never know


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/marin/2008-marin-quake-7-3-a-372644.html

apparently pedals well and the stock shock has pro-pedal feature


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

yeah I heard the same thing about the pedaling. Another reason the bike sparked my interest.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

if its in real good condition and ready to ride (no need to service suspension, bleed brakes, linkage bearing good, new chains/cassette) than i say go for it. Getting a good deal used can turn into a money pit real quick if the bike was neglected.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

No matter what the deal might be....MAKE SURE THE BIKE FITS! The quakes got blown out cheap for a while so the msrp is out the window. Adrenaline had them for super cheap.

Nicks in the bash ring, scratches on the rims, wear on the chainrings are all good indicators that the bike was ridden more than twice. Even if it's clean you might need brakes bled and suspension serviced. If it's clean I think it's worth the money he's asking.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

It has a great fork, and for not much $$ you can add an angleset and slack it out a little for more DH. The fork and shock are easy to service yourself if you're competent. My hubby rides a Marin for his trail bike and they do pedal very well.


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I decided to purchase it today!
Any add ons to get this thing back in this decade?


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

congrats! just go ride, the upgrades will follow


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Congrats dude! Enjoy that thing. Don't worry about upgrades yet.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Why would someone change the _brake pads_ on a bike that's been ridden twice? Brake pads should last at least six months on a bike that's ridden every weekend.

What sort of bike store employee lets a shiny freeride bike sit around for 4 years and only gets on it twice?

It could be a screaming deal, but the bike needs to be checked out carefully.


----------



## vedson (Oct 29, 2005)

Did you talk him down at all?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

A bike shop guy might change the brakepads if he was trying to get different performance or quiet down a set of avids.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

After only two rides?

Could be that someone would swap them in even before riding the bike, just kind of unlikely.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

Since when was '08 so darn old?? Look at this ol' gaffer... 2004 holdin' it down!


----------



## MeanoX (Feb 21, 2013)

hi...


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Have fun with it.
Any chance you asked about the brake pad change? I can think they were changed from one compound to another, metallic to organic. Possibly, even though a shop guy, he may have tried a bleed with the pads left in, and got fluid on them.


----------



## DudeMan69 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats on the bike. As far as upgrades go, I agree w/ everyone else: ride it to death, and then figure out what could be better.


----------

